# Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern



## fishhawk (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

in der Zeitschrift "Bayerns Fischerei und Gewässer" steht auf Seite 21 ein ganzseitiger Artikel über die Gefahren und Nachteile des öffentlichen Posierens mit gefangenen Fischen. Also Anzeigen von PETA, schlechtes Image für die Angler etc. .

Finde ich vom Grundtenor zwar ganz in Ordnung, wobei ich die Aussage "gefangene Fische zu fotografieren verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz" schon als äußerst grenzwertig einstufe.

Witzig wird das ganze aber, wenn man das Kästchen betrachtet, wo der Autor vorgestellt wird, mit Bild.

Da reckt er nämlich ne dicke Regenbogenforelle in die Kamera, und im Hintergrund ist noch Rute zu sehen.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*



fishhawk schrieb:


> wobei ich die Aussage "gefangene Fische zu fotografieren verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz" schon als äußerst grenzwertig einstufe


Nicht grenzwertig, das ist juristisch schlicht und einfach Unfug und Dreck, wenn das da so steht, wie von Dir zitiert...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weder zurücksetzen noch lebende Fische fotografieren ist grundsätzlich strafbar nach dem Tierschutzgesetz (zurücksetzen KANN nach Landesfischereigesetz verboten sein (Bayern (jeder maßige nicht geschonte MUSS entnommen werden), Schleswig Holstein: C+R - Verbot (anders als die europäische Definition ist es da aber: Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht (also nicht nachweisbar, ausser der Angler gibts zu), in anderen BL nicht spezifisch geregelt).
> 
> Es kommt hierbei bei der Strafbarkeit nach TSG beim Foto machen eines lebenden Fisches wie beim zurücksetzen nur der §17/2 (b) TSG in Betracht (§17 regelt die Strafbarkeit):
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Hallo,

da will ich dir nicht widersprechen, aber bei juristischen Dingen drücke ich mich lieber etwas gepflegter aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

und ich krieg bei sowas Blutdruck und Lust, Verbandler zu .........................


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob das ein Verbandler oder Gastautor ist. 
Steht nur, das er als  Redakteur bei der SZ arbeitet.
Die Aussage zum TSCHG war allerdings nicht als Kommentar oder persönliche Meinung gekennzeichnet. Von wegen journalistischer Sorgfaltspflicht und so.

Vielleicht sollte ich meine Postings in Zukunft überdenken, nicht das   der Blutdruck von Thomas noch lebensbedrohliche Werte annimmt.


----------



## gründler (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Was erwartet man von 100m Feldweg????

Ps: Ich klopp ne Rotfeder ab und fotog. die wo und wann ich will und wenn es mitten in der Stadt ist....

Kriegt nicht nur Thomas Blutdruck,Stk. für Stk.. sag ja 100m Feldweg....


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Der Artikel ist unsägich und ich überlege seit gestern, als er herauskam, ob ich eine öffentliche Antwort darauf schreibe.
Auch wenn der Autor (kein Verbandsfunktionär, selbsterklärter passionierter Angler, Dr. der Geschichte und SZ Redakteur), gegen PETA schreibt, 
steht dennoch die Aussage des Artikels:
Angler sind für Anzeigen von PETA selber schuld, wenn sie gegen Gesetze verstoßen und dies auch noch fotografisch festhalten und veröffentlichen. DENN (laut Autor): Fische zu fotografieren verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ...
"Es gibt Angler, die Fische als Sparringspartner und Bildmotive betrachten".
"Peinlich berührt runzelt man als Allweltsangler die Stirn"

UNSÄGLICH diese Aussagen, peinlich berührt bin ich über diesen Autor, der sein Hobby verleugnet, der seinen eigenen Spaß und Kick am Drill verleungnet, Trophänangler angreift, diese Tölpel nennt, aber SICH SELBST mit einer großen Forelle posierend ablichtet !
Doppelmoralist, Verleugner, Beleidiger, Tölpel
Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Doppelmoralist, Verleugner, Beleidiger, Tölpel
> Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen!



Deswegen dachte ich ja gleich an Verbandler.....

*MEINE ERNST GEMEINTE  ENTSCHULDIGUNG *für den (diesmal!) ungerechtfertigten Verdacht diesbezüglich meinerseits!


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Hallo,

ob es wirklich ne gute Idee ist, Bilder gefange Fische und dem Zusatz "natürlich releast" zu veröffentlichen, darüber kann man schon geteilter Meinung sein.

Aber dann selber mit Fischen zu posieren hat dann schon ne ziemlich entlarvende Außenwirkung.

Auch als Redakteur bei der SZ kann man natürlich im Verband sein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Verbandsmitglied wird er sein, das ist in Bayern durch Zwangsmitgliedschaft wahrscheinlich, aber ich sagte: Er ist kein Verbandsfunktionär, und wenn zumindet ein bisher nicht bekannter.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Hallo,

@Toni

Entschuldigung, ich wollte deine Aussage nicht in Zweifel ziehen.

Es wird nicht erwähnt, dass er im Verband eine Funktion ausübt.

Das schließt es zwar nicht aus, macht es aber auch nicht gerade wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Ich finde den ganzen Artikel als EIGENTOR

Pauschal eigene MitHobbyisten anprangern und der Öffentlichkeit mitzuteilen,
dass
1) Fotografieren Leid und Stress für Fische  verursacht und gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ist
2) Spaß am Drillen verwerflich ist, da man Fische als Sparlingspartner sieht
3) Zurücksetzen unter Strafe steht

schadet allen Anglern.

Der Autor sollte seine eigenen Worte überdenken, warum, wie er sagt, Angelzeitungen wie auch BILD voll ist mit Artikeln und Meldungen von Fotos von Fängen, Spaß am Drill, Zurücksetzen usw. und dann zum einzigen Schluss kommen:
WEIL DAS DIE GÄNGIGE PRAXIS IST, GESELLSCHAFTRLICH ANERKANNT, IN NACHBARLÄNDERN OFT GEFORDERTE PRAXIS IST (obwohl auch dort die Richtlinien des Tierschutzes nach EU-Verordnung gilt)

Der Autor, der wahrlich nicht so aussieht, als wenn er angelt um Nahrung zu erwerben, sollte für Argumente der gängigen Praxis schreiben und nicht Nestbeschmutzer spielen; von einem SZ-Redakteur erwarte ich differenziertere, weltoffene und richtig recherchierte Beiträge ...

EIGENTOR


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Toni
> 
> ...




Schon OK |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Gibts den online?
Link?


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Nein, noch nicht (zumindest kenne ich bisher nur die Print-Version) und das ist gut so und nicht nötig
Unbedeutende Privat-Meinung einer unbedeutenden Person.


----------



## daci7 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Natürlich verstößt das Fotografieren von Fischen per se gegen das TschG!
Hier will doch wohl niemand den Fischen eine Persönlichkeit absprechen, oder? Und damit greift *natürlich* Art.2 GG und im speziellen das Recht am eigenen Bild.
Ausnahmen gibts nur wenn vorher um Erlaubnis gefragt wurde - LASST EUCH DAS ABER SCHRIFTLICH GEBEN! - nicht, dass es nachher wieder heißt "Das mit dem LipGrip war so nicht abgesprochen" oder besonders bei den Zanderanglern  "das mit dem Finger im Po ist nicht OK" oder aus der Karpfenecke  "Auf dem Bild seh ich aber wieder unvorteilhaft fett aus ..."
:m
Lasst euch nicht verarschen Leute!


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*



daci7 schrieb:


> "das mit dem Finger im Po ist nicht OK"



Das ist auch nicht OK .. das ist Sexuelle Belästigung oder sogar Vergewaltigung eines Wirbeltieres |gr:


----------



## ayron (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Ist doch Käse sowohl Christ als auch der Geschäftsführer zeigen lassen sich mit offensichtlich lebenden Fischen ablichten. Die sind zwar gegenn alles, aber das scheint selbst für die Ok zu sein


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Hallo,,



> von einem SZ-Redakteur erwarte ich differenziertere, weltoffene und richtig recherchierte Beiträge ...



Volle Zustimmung. Und auch die Wahrung der guten journalistischen Praxis, kenntlich zu machen, was Kommentar/eigene Meinung darstellt und was Tatsachen sind.

Wenn hier Boardmember ihre individuelle Auslegung von Gesetzestexten als herrschende Rechtslage darstellen, geschenkt.

Aber von einem Redakteur einer angesehenen, überregionalen Tageszeitung sollte man schon etwas mehr erwarten können.

Vielleicht flattert ihm ja wegen des Fotos jetzt selber ne Anzeige von PETA ins Haus.

Wenn er dann als Rechtfertigung angäbe, der Fisch wäre nicht in einem bayerischen Naturgewässer gefangen worden, sondern in einem dänischen Put-and-Take-See, würde ich ihm das sogar abnehmen. Von den Proportionen und der Färbung her sieht die ReFo ja nicht unbedingt nach Wildfisch aus.



> im speziellen das Recht am eigenen Bild.



Das wäre aber dann doch eher ein Verstoß gegen das  Urheberrecht, oder?


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Vor allem hat der Typ Petas Ziele nicht ansatzweise verstanden.

Denen ist es scheixxegal wie du angelst oder was du dabei machst oder unterlässt; die sind immer gegen dich, weil du überhaupt angelst.
Sie zeigen ja auch Angel-AGs, Kinderangeln, ... an.

Dazu erhebt man sie, wenn man solchen Dreck schreibt, zu einer Art ethischer Instanz.

Zum Kotzen solche "Kollegen"! :r


----------



## ronram (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Besserangler vor dem Herrn.
Ich bin besser als du, denn ich angel nicht zum Spaß.
Ich bin besser als du, denn ich mache keine Fotos.

Ich: Richtig
Du: Falsch

Wenn man davon überzeugt ist... :c


----------



## bacalo (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gibts den online?
> Link?



Reiche hier den leidigen #q äh digitalisierten Artikel:


----------



## Fischer am Inn (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Hallo miteinander



fishhawk schrieb:


> Die Aussage zum TSCHG war allerdings nicht als Kommentar oder persönliche Meinung gekennzeichnet. Von wegen journalistischer Sorgfaltspflicht und so.
> 
> .



Habe mir den Artikel gerade angeschaut. Er ist als *Kolumne* gekennzeichnet.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nein, noch nicht (zumindest kenne ich bisher nur die Print-Version) und das ist gut so und nicht nötig
> Unbedeutende Privat-Meinung einer unbedeutenden Person.





Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> Habe mir den Artikel gerade angeschaut. Er ist als *Kolumne* gekennzeichnet.
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn



Sagte ich doch:
Unbedeutende Privat-Meinung einer unbedeutenden Person.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

und wo ist dann die kompetente Erwiderung und Richtigstellung des DAFV oder des bayerischen Verbandes dazu?

Wieder Anglerfeinden das Feld überlassen oder am Ende mit ins selbe Horn blasen wieder (Augenthaler>>>), weils "nur" ne Kolumne ist??

Für die Mediennullblicker:
Auch sowas wird gelesen, wenn "Kolumne" drüber steht - und ja, genau sowas ist zum MEINUNG MACHEN!...............


----------



## smithie (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch eine Kolumne kann durch das Präsidium abgelehnt werden, wenn sie Unsinn ist.
Ist nicht passiert, also hat diese "Kolumne" die Zustimmung des Präsidiums (und mit ziemlicher Sicherheit spiegelt sie auch deren Standpunkt wider). 

Traurig.

Wahrscheinlich lesen die organisierten bayrischen Angler demnächst eine Kolumne von Frau Dr. Breining als Sachverständige... #d


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Das ist ja die Gefahr einer Kolumne,
einerseits sollte man diese am bayerischn Ar*** vorbeigehen lassen als gekennzeichnete Privatmeinung,
andererseits ist sie meinungsbildend auf nahezu subtile Art.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich finde den ganzen Artikel als EIGENTOR
> 
> Pauschal eigene MitHobbyisten anprangern und der Öffentlichkeit mitzuteilen,
> dass
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Wenn man dann noch die auffällige Häufung der Nennung und Fotos des ausrangierten Herrn Dr. Braun in der Zeitschrift sieht, seine Wiederauferstehung und seine MIR neue Aufgabe der rechtl. Beratung des Verbandes, dann wird klar, warum solch eine Kolumne erscheint.
WIDER DEN LIBERALEN STRÖMUNEGN IN DER BAYERISCHEN ANGLERWELT (und im eigenen Verband!)


----------



## smithie (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> "Peinlich berührt runzelt man als Allweltsangler die Stirn"


Peinlich berührt schaut einen jeder Angler im Rest der Welt an, wenn man erzählt, wie das in Deutschland läuft.

Ich habe den bösen Angler bekämpft um anschließend beruhigt das Wiesenhof-Hähnchen für 1,29 € zu kaufen... #d
Ich erkenne Spuren von Doppelmoral.

Der Herr N. der Kolumne kann doch fischen wie er will, aber warum muss das in Deutschland immer darin enden, dass ich meine Moralvorstellungen anderen aufdrängen muss?


----------



## smithie (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> WIDER DEN LIBERALEN STRÖMUNEGN IN DER BAYERISCHEN ANGLERWELT (und im eigenen Verband!)


Wo strömt denn da was?
Ich sehe da nix...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*



smithie schrieb:


> Wo strömt denn da was?
> Ich sehe da nix...


den Bach runter.....

Das einzig liberale (freie, freiheitliche)  was bayerische Verbandler in meinen Augen kennen, ist "Frei"bier..

Und hier werden sie wohl auch entweder wieder Augen zudrücken oder den Anglerfeinden von PETA, DAFV, NABU und Konsorten am Ende wieder zustimmen..

Das Schweigen, totschwiegen - und dann aber nicht kämpfen sowie den anderen Anglerfeinden das gesamte Feld der Medien zu überlassen - das haben die Verbanditen ja aber anscheinend eh durchgehend mit der Muttermilch aufgesogen .....


PS, Thema Strömung, liberal:
Was da im bayerische Verband als liberale Strömung durchgeht, kann anderswo noch der Brocken Beton im Flussbett sein, der alles staut und freien Fluss verhindert...

Und wenns das wirklich geben sollte so ein libertäreres Strömungchen im bayerischen Verband, ists wohl eher ein harmloses Kehrwasserchen, dass sich um sich selbst dreht, während der schützergeprägte breite Strom weiterhin fast geschlossen stromab schiesst.......


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*



smithie schrieb:


> Wo strömt denn da was?
> Ich sehe da nix...




Hast du dich denn umgeschaut?
Weißt du, wieviel und was die Vereine an den Verband herantragen?
Weißt du, was letztes Jahr an Veranstaltungen diesbezüglich in Oberschleißheim war?

Weißt du, wie vor wenigen Jahren das mit dem Nachtangelverbot und dem Echolotverbot war und wie es aufgehoben wurde?
JA?!? Dann weißt du ja den Weg ...
und nochmals
: Weißt du, was aktuell los ist?

Bring dich doch ein in die Diskussion, dazu muss man niccht einmal im Verband sein ...

nur mit Quammer und heulen kommt man nicht weiter
und
wie uneffektiv und wirkungslos --und für die, die für Veränderungen stehen und kämpfen abstossend-- nur treten und proleten und geifern ist, sieht man ja mit dem AB-Journalismus ...


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*

Wird wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis das Heftchen auch online zur Verfügung steht:
http://lfvbayern.de/downloads/mitgliedermagazin 

Zur Kolumne des Herrn Dr. Neumeier:

Man könnte sich da jetzt im Detail damit rumschlagen und monieren dass der Autor seine vollkommen rückwärtsgewandte Position als "normal" darstellt, und aus dem Glauben an die eigene moralische Überlegenheit von oben herab über einen Angelkollegen urteilt. Man könnte auch anprangern, dass seine rechtlichen Ausführungen hanebüchener Unsinn sind. Aber seis drum. 

Ich frage mich nachdem ich die Kolumne gelesen habe: Und jetzt? 

Was soll der "Allerweltsangler" mit dieser Kolumne anfangen? 
Welche Schlüsse soll er daraus ziehen? 
Soll man seine Fänge nicht mehr fotografieren?
Soll in Tageszeitungen nicht mehr über große Fänge berichtet werden?
Soll es keine Angelzeitungen mehr geben? 

Und soll eine solche Entwicklung dann am Ende dem Wohl der Fischerei dienen? 

Als Allerweltsangler runzel ich da peinlich berührt die Stirn und denke darüber nach ob es wirklich der Angler aus Hessen ist, der mit seinem zurückgesetzen Wels die gesamte Fischerei torpediert. 

Toni hats meiner Meinung nach voll getroffen! 



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde den ganzen Artikel als EIGENTOR
> 
> Pauschal eigene MitHobbyisten anprangern und der Öffentlichkeit mitzuteilen,
> dass
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenns das wirklich geben sollte so ein libertäreres Strömungchen im bayerischen Verband, ists wohl eher ein harmloses Kehrwasserchen, dass sich um sich selbst dreht, während der schützergeprägte breite Strom weiterhin fast geschlossen stromab schiesst.......





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn man dann noch die auffällige Häufung der Nennung und Fotos des ausrangierten Herrn Dr. Braun in der Zeitschrift sieht, seine Wiederauferstehung und seine MIR neue Aufgabe der rechtl. Beratung des Verbandes, dann wird klar, warum solch eine Kolumne erscheint.


q.e.d.

Es gab übrigens was wirklich Gutes, was der bayerische Verband im Sinne von Anglern und dem Angeln getan hat:
Raus aus dem DAFV....

Natürlich nicht aus Überzeugung (schon gar nicht aus mehrheitlicher), sondern gezwungen vom mittelfränkischen Bezirksverband.

Man muss aber ja auch das Positive erwähnen..

Alles andere (Abschaffung Nachtangelverbote etc.) kam wohl eher trotz statt wegen des Verbandes - siehe, wie lange die Oberbayern das noch trotz gesetzlicher Abschaffung intern aufrecht erhielten...


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*

@Thomas:
Aufbäumen, Laichenschändung, zum versuchten Zementieren von "rückwärtsgewandtem" (treffender Begriff von Franz!) und rechtl. Falschen gegen die Strömungen, die deutlich sind und zunehmend an Fahrt gewinnen ...


----------



## smithie (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hast du dich denn umgeschaut?
> Weißt du, wieviel und was die Vereine an den Verband herantragen?
> Weißt du, was letztes Jahr an Veranstaltungen diesbezüglich in Oberschleißheim war?
> 
> ...



Dann weißt Du sicherlich auch, WIE das Nachtangelverbot in Oberbayern zustande kam - obwohl generell in Bayern aufgehoben? (mittlerweile ist die Verordnung ja ausgelaufen/umgewandelt)
Dann weißt Du sicherlich auch, wie die Delegiertenauswahl funktioniert (Bezirk -> Land)?
Dann weißt Du sicherlich auch, wie das, was über die Hauptausschussitzungen an den Verband herangetragen wird, umgesetzt wird?

Dann sag doch mal konkret, was umgesetzt wurde (und bitte nicht die neuen AVFiG). Du bringst nichts dazu.

Meiner Meinung nach besteht immer noch ein tiefgründiges Misstrauen im bayrischen Verband gegenüber den "Allerweltsangler" ("gibt man denen zu viel Freiheiten, endet das in Chaos"). 
Das ist ein grundlegendes Hemmnis für Weiterentwicklungen.

Wenn Du da Besserungen siehst, dann raus damit.

Aber Dinge wie Augenthaler-Handling (da hätte man viel mehr draus machen können) oder die Kolumne hier, sind jetzt nicht gerade ein Anzeichen für Kursänderungen?!


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*

Ja, diskutiert weiter über C&R. Beschimpft jeden der nicht eure Meinung vertritt.
Man könnte dem Spuk schnell ein Ende bereiten. Thomas sammelt hier Gelder ein, ca. 5000€ und damit geht er zu einer renommierten Anwaltskanzlei und lässt ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zum Thema, C&R und Tierschutz. So ein Rechtsgutachten ist dann zuerst einmal eine klare Aussage, die nur mit anderen Rechtsgutachten bei einem Rechtsstreit(Gericht) negiert werden kann. So diskutieren hier nahezu alle nach eigener Meinung und Bauchgefühl, was wirklich nicht weiter hilft. 
Ich spende 50,00€  wenn es losgehen soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*

Rechtswissenschaftliche Arbeiten dazu gibts es bereits (bezahlt vom DAV, als es den noch gab, Jendrusch).
Was immer noch fehlt, sind Verbanditen, die das auch umsetzen wollen.

Zudem sind wir als Medium zum berichten und kommentieren da, nicht um die Arbeit der Verbanditen zu machen.

Und nochmal zudem gehts dem bayerischen Schreibwastl hier im Artikel ja nicht mal um C+R als solches - der will schon keine Fischfotografien ;-)


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*



smithie schrieb:


> Dann weißt Du sicherlich auch, WIE das Nachtangelverbot in Oberbayern zustande kam - obwohl generell in Bayern aufgehoben? (mittlerweile ist die Verordnung ja ausgelaufen/umgewandelt)



Ich sprach vom Weg der Aufhebung der XXXXX. War ja nicht so einfach ... und einige Bezirksverbände und auch Vereine bei uns in Obb. wollen diese Freiheit immer noch nicht umsetzen ... 
Was ist ausgelaufen? Die Erlaubnis oder was meinst du?



smithie schrieb:


> Aber Dinge wie Augenthaler-Handling (da hätte man viel mehr draus machen können) oder die Kolumne hier, sind jetzt nicht gerade ein Anzeichen für Kursänderungen?!



Ich sprach nie von einer vollzogenen Änderung im Verband, sondern von Strömungen, die an der Änderung arbeiten ... 
Da wollen einige den Schalter umlegen und andere zementieren und mauern den Schalter ein ...
AberÄndern ist nicht so einfach wie eben Treten und Proleter weismachen wollen ...
im Gegenteil, Menschen, die für eine Sache Treten und Proleten, erschweren nur den Weg der Veränderung ... sehr kontraproduktiv.

Diede Kolumne spielt keine Rolle, denn der Autor ist keine Verbandsstimme .. manche Menschen sollte man nicht so und zu ernst nehmen, obwohl ich stark vermute, dass seine 3 Verdammungsthesen sogar konservative Verbandler erschrecken wird ...auch auf der anderen Seite gilt die Regel der Kontraproduktivität


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*

Der Artikel ist schlicht unsäglich von der Intention und Aussage, und vieles faktisch auch schlicht falsch.

Weder vom Verband noch von Strömungen wird dazu klar öffentlich Stellung bezogen werden, um das wenigstens ansatzweise zu korrigieren (die werden högschdens wie beim Augenthaler damals der Hanfland (GF) noch mal einen draufsetzen)..

Wetten?


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist schlicht unsäglich von der Intention und Aussage, und vieles faktisch auch schlicht falsch.



Darüber schreiben wir ja seit 4 Seiten ...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weder vom Verband noch von Strömungen wird dazu klar öffentlich Stellung bezogen werden, um das wenigstens ansatzweise zu korrigieren (die werden högschdens wie beim Augenthaler damals der Hanfland (GF) noch mal einen draufsetzen)..
> 
> Wetten?



Da das eine verbandinterne Zeitschrift ist, wird öffentliche Stellungsnahme nicht als notwendig erachtet werden ...
Zu Kolumnen ist es generel unüblich.
Strömungen werden diese Plattform nicht nutzen (können), aber Strömungen arbeiten vielfältig untergründiger für die Öffentlichkeit.
Und ob sowas (bereits  ) läuft und wie, wirst du sicherlich nicht erfahren ... nix für ungut


----------



## fishhawk (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*

Hallo,



> Habe mir den Artikel gerade angeschaut. Er ist als Kolumne gekennzeichnet.



Das is richtig.

Ich hab mich allerdings nur auf die unhaltbare Aussage zum TSCHG bezogen. In solchen Fällen  ist es eigentlich üblich im Konjunktiv zu schreiben:

...z:B.... könnte je nach Sachlage des Falles .....o.ä. 

Da wäre dann wohl nichts dran auszusetzten.

Auch in einer Kolumne sollte man nicht einfach alternative Fakten als unumstößliche Wahrheit darstellen. 

Das entspricht m.E. nicht der guten jouranlistischen Praxis. Vom Wasser predigen und Wein trinken ganz zu schweigen.

Das ist nun aber wieder meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und ob sowas (bereits  ) läuft und wie, wirst du sicherlich nicht erfahren ... nix für ungut


Hast Du wohl recht, glaub ich auch nicht - und auch in 10 Jahren werde da weder ich noch sonst jemand erfahren haben drüber ;-)))))))


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast Du wohl recht, glaub ich auch nicht - und auch in 10 Jahren werde da weder ich noch sonst jemand erfahren haben drüber ;-)))))))



Du wirst Veränderungen nicht mal mitbekommen und realisieren, so wie bisher auch  
.. was aber nicht daran liegt, dass es keine gäbe

so Thema ausgelutscht und raus


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*

Ich krieg doch mit wie es sich verändert gerade an Hand solcher Veröffentlichungen wie der, um die es hier geht - alles ganz öffentlich, Richtung klar, ganz offiziell...

Von irgendwelchen anonymen, angeblich liberalen, Strömungen allerdings kriegt keiner was mit, da haste vollkommen recht und ich geb Dir doch da auch recht.

Mit Freude würde ich mich irren und gerne meinen Irrtum dann öffentlich berichtigen, dass die doch was für Angler und Angeln erreicht hätten (etwas, das auch merkbar wäre, natürlich).....


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*

Hallo Thomas
Hallo miteinander



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Von irgendwelchen anonymen, angeblich liberalen, Strömungen allerdings kriegt keiner was mit, da haste vollkommen recht und ich geb Dir doch da auch recht.
> 
> .



ehrlich gesagt ist es eigentlich völlig egal wer da was mitbekommt. Wichtig ist, was wir hier als unmittelbar eingebundene Angler wahrnehmen und wie wir agieren. Und ob wir Veränderung sehen. Einige glauben sie zu sehen, einige verharren in alten Mustern und sind deshalb außen vor.

Deine Aufgabe lieber Thomas - und von mir aus auch alle anderen AB-Foristis - ist die ätzende Kritik. Das ist gut so, das treibt die Entwicklung voran. 

Was dabei herauskommt werden wir sehen. Die Zukunft ist weit offen ...

Und weil das so ist >>> haut drauf, auf die Aussagen der Kolumne .. und auf alles, was da noch kommen soll ...

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und weil das so ist >>> haut drauf, auf die Aussagen der Kolumne .. und auf alles, was da noch kommen soll ...
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn


Versprochen.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*

Eine Kolumne ist ein Meinungsbeitrag und soll ruhig provokativ sein, das sie soll ja die Diskussion anregen (wo auch immer, wenn da gar keine Plattform besteht).

In  einem Meinungsbeitrag eine falsche Rechtsdarstellung abzuliefern, ist  schon mehr als eine Frechheit, denn dann geht es ins bewusste  manipulieren.
Es ist etwas völlig anderes, zu schreiben,
"sollte verboten sein" (Meinung)
oder 
"ist verboten" (falsche Fakten)

Eine Redaktion checkt natürlich auch Kolumnen auf inhaltliche Richtigkeit.
Dass diese einen so offensichtlichen Fehler billigt, sagt eine Menge über die Macher des Blättchens aus.


Dazu kommt dann auch noch:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Vor allem hat der Typ Petas Ziele nicht ansatzweise verstanden.


Die Redaktion scheint auch einige Lücken zu diesem Thema zu haben.

Deswegen mein Fazit:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Zum Kotzen solche "Kollegen"! :r


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*

Hab mir das nochmal überlegt - "Eigentor" ist ja eigentlich falsch.

Wäre es ja nur, wenn im Verband irgendwo der Wille zur Modernisierung gewollt wäre..

Es ist doch eher eine Art Reconquista oder Gegenreformation, um ein evtl. mögliches, gaaaanz zartes Pflänzchen eines eventuellen Wunsches nach Reformation gleich im Keim zu ersticken....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Juni 2017)

Mann-o- Mann, wieder mal ein Tummelbecken der Unsachlichkeit. Ganz schön viel Testosteron hier. Und jede Menge Beiträge sind eigentlich offtopic!  Ich versuche es mal mit Sachlichkeit. Leider ist der Artikel noch nicht online. Ich kann also nur vom Eröffnungsbeitrag ausgehen:

Die Behauptung, das Fotografieren des lebenden Fanges sein per se Tierschutzwidrig ist genauso falsch, wie die Behauptung des Gegenteils. Ich persönlich habe da zwar auch eine eher liberale Einstellung, um die geht es bei einer solchen Rechtsfrage aber nicht. Aus diesem Grunde kann ich vor der Behauptung: „Es sei per se nicht Tierschutzwidrig“, nur warnen. Fakt ist, dass es dazu keine gefestigte Rechtsprechung gibt. Fakt ist auch, dass es in Deutschland – mit Ausnahme des Bundesverfassungsgerichts – kein Gericht gibt, dessen Entscheidungen ein anderes Gericht in einem Fall in irgendeiner Weise binden würde. (Es gibt eine Ausnahme, auf die kommt es hier aber nicht an.)M. a. W. jeder Richter entscheidet seinen Fall. Selbst der einfache Amtsrichter kann die Entscheidungen des BGH ignorieren und gänzlich anders entscheiden. Natürlich kann man dann in Berufung oder Revision gehen. Aber auch die Richter der nächsten Instanz sind in ihrer Entscheidung frei, können also ebenfalls die Entscheidungen des BGH außer Acht lassen. Also, wer seinen lebenden Fang, vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografiert, geht ein Risiko. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. 

Völlig anders sieht es beim c & r aus. Dies ist zumindest in den Bundesländern nicht strafbar, in deren LFischG kein Tötungsgebot verankert ist. Damit will ich nicht ausschließen, dass man auch in Bayer damit durchkommt. Dies kann aber u. U. sehr schwierig werden und der Verstoß gegen das bayrische LFischG bleibt möglicherweise als Ordnungswidrigkeit stehen. Auch hier hängt sehr viel vom Richter ab, der entscheidet. Derartige Fälle landen im Übrigen in 1. Instanz ausschließlich vorm Strafrichter beim Amtsgericht. Hier sind im Strafverfahren also keine Schöffen beteiligt. Ein einzelner Richter entscheidet. 
Ich halte aber nichts davon, wenn Verbände den „Besserangler“ geben. Verbände haben die Angler zu unterstützen, aber nicht ihnen Vorschriften zu machen. Die Grenze verläuft allerdings bei klaren rechtswidrigen Verhalten. Ich habe schon einen Angler gesehen, der sich über ein kleines Rotauge so geärgert hat, dass er es „beim Zurücksetzen“ wie einen Flachen Stein über das Wasser hüpfen ließen. (Die Sau habe ich auch direkt zur Rede gestellt.) So ein klarer Fall liegt aber beim Fotografieren des Fanges nicht vor! Hier kann ein Verband gerne Empfehlungen aussprechen, wie ich es oben getan habe, aber den Verband als „Besserangler“, den brauchen wir nun wirklich nicht.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab mir das nochmal überlegt - "Eigentor" ist ja eigentlich falsch.
> 
> Wäre es ja nur, wenn im Verband irgendwo der Wille zur Modernisierung gewollt wäre..
> 
> Es ist doch eher eine Art Reconquista oder Gegenreformation, um ein evtl. mögliches, gaaaanz zartes Pflänzchen eines eventuellen Wunsches nach Reformation gleich im Keim zu ersticken....



Da muss ich dir leider Recht geben. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*

In Bayern biste wegen zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Fische einfach wegen Afvig 11 dran, hat ja nix mit TSG zu tun. 

Fotografierst Du einen nicht geschonten Fisch, den Du zurücksetzt, wirds zwar für den Staat schwer, Dich wegen 17/2 TSG dran zu kriegen, mit 11 Afvig kriegt man Dich aber eben.

Zum Rest (fotografieren) habe ich geschrieben grundsätzlich zuerst mal nicht strafbar nach TSG, ebenso auf den Vorbehalt bez. Richter (auch da können schützergeprägte sitzen) und Einzelfall sowie in einem solchen Fall auf die Notwendigkeit eines GUTEN Anwaltes, der sich in der Materie auskennt, hingewiesen.

Also nicht unbedingt einen von einem Verband nehmen, die das Abknüppeln verteidigen wollen, besser einen, der wirklich Ahnung hat.

Das Gesetz ist da eindeutig, da steht weder was von zurücksetzen oder fotografieren bei der Strafbarkeit, geschweige denn was von Fischen speziell!

Sondern der* Staatsanwalt MUSS dem Gericht nachweisen können* (oder der Verband den Anglern, wenn sie das aus TSG-Gründen wollen, das allgemeine abknüppeln ohne Eigenverantwortung der Angler), *dass im jeweiligen Einzelfall *das zurücksetzen oder fotografieren beim Fisch entweder aus* Rohheit ERHEBLICHE Schmerzen oder Leiden* oder zurücksetzen oder fotografieren *LÄNGER anhaltende oder sich WIEDERHOLEND ERHEBLICHE Schmerzen oder Leiden *verursacht hatte.

Rohheit dürfe so schwer beweisbar sein wie grundsätzlich Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit bei Fischen, die Abgrenzung "ERHEBLICHE Schmerzen und Leiden" zur Vermeidung von Bagatellfällen dürfte so wenig zutreffen wie "sich wiederholend" beim fotografieren oder zurücksetzen von Fischen.
Bei "länger andauernd" dürfte es schlicht drauf ankommen, hier keine Fotosessions zu veranstalten, sondern es bei einem vernünftigen Erinnerungsfoto zu belassen (dass der gleiche Angler den gleichen Fisch wiederfängt kommt vor, ist aber so selten, dass dies "wiederholend" (eigentlich) NIE ein Verurteilungsgrund sein kann ).

 17/1 bezieht sich aufs Töten ohne vernünftigen Grund von Wirbeltieren, spielt hier keine Rolle, Fische leben ja noch, kommt also nur  17/2 in Betracht.



> 17
> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer.....
> ........
> 17/2
> ...






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Weder zurücksetzen noch lebende Fische fotografieren ist grundsätzlich strafbar nach dem Tierschutzgeset*z (zurücksetzen KANN nach Landesfischereigesetz verboten sein (Bayern (jeder maßige nicht geschonte MUSS entnommen werden), Schleswig Holstein: C+R - Verbot (anders als die europäische Definition ist es da aber: Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht (also nicht nachweisbar, ausser der Angler gibts zu), in anderen BL nicht spezifisch geregelt).
> 
> Es kommt hierbei bei der Strafbarkeit nach TSG beim Foto machen eines lebenden Fisches wie beim zurücksetzen nur der §17/2 (b) TSG in Betracht (§17 regelt die Strafbarkeit):
> 
> ...



*Dies ALLES MUSS der Kolumnist in Bayern weder wissen noch erwähnen in einer Kolumne.*

Verband wie Redaktion hätten aber darauf hinweisen MÜSSEN; dass es da ganz grundsätzliche juristische Dinge gibt, die der Kolumnistensichtweise widersprechen, die auch rechtswissenschaftlich ausgearbeitet wurden, siehe Jendrusch, Jendrusch/Niehaus etc...

So macht sich der Verband/Redaktion diese schräge Kolumnistensichtweise durch mangelnde Aufklärung, Abgrenzung und Differenzierung fast schon zu eigen, wenn dazu nichts weiter im Heft stehen sollte, als diese Kolumne zum Thema.


----------



## Rotbart (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist unsägich und ich überlege seit gestern, als er herauskam, ob ich eine öffentliche Antwort darauf schreibe.
> Auch wenn der Autor (kein Verbandsfunktionär, selbsterklärter passionierter Angler, Dr. der Geschichte und SZ Redakteur), gegen PETA schreibt,
> steht dennoch die Aussage des Artikels:
> Angler sind für Anzeigen von PETA selber schuld, wenn sie gegen Gesetze verstoßen und dies auch noch fotografisch festhalten und veröffentlichen. DENN (laut Autor): Fische zu fotografieren verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ...
> ...



Hallo Toni,
genau die identischen Gedanken gingen mir durch den Kopf, als ich diese unsägliche Kolumne gestern gelesen habe. Die durchschnittliche Qualität der "Fischerei in Bayern" wurde durch diese Kolumne einmal mehr unterboten - und allein das sagt schon viel.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*

Hallo,

also die Qualität der Fischerei in Bayern hat sich deswegen nicht verändert. 

Falls du auf das Magazin anspielst, das heißt "Bayerns Fischerei und Gewässer".

Dass man sich als Angler schnell Ärger einfangen kann, wenn man mit entsprechenden Bildern und Ausagen an die Öffentlichkeit geht, entspricht wohl auch der Wahrheit.

Die Behauptung "... gefangene Fische zu fotografieren verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz..." dagegen so nicht.

In der betreffenden Aussage ist nur von "gefangenen Fischen" die Rede.
Ob lebend, tot, geschont, untermaßig o.ä.., wo , wie lange, etc. wird dabei nicht erwähnt sondern einfach kategorisiert. Selbst in einer Kolumne sind da für mich die Grenzen von Meinung vs Tatsache überschritten.

Mit dem Abschlusssatz und dem dem folgenden Bild hat der Autor m.E. dann jedenfalls noch ein echtes Eigentor geschossen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*

Worauf der Autor des Artikels möglicherweise anspielt sind folgende Urteile: 

OLG Celle v. 6.6.1997 – 23 Ss 50/97 kam zu dem Ergebnis, dass bei einem 30–60 Sekunden andauernden Transport von der Hälteranlage zum Angelteich das Tatbestandsmerkmal "als länger anhaltendes Leiden" erfüllt ist. 

AG Bad Oeynhausen Urt. v. 10. 4. 2001 – 5 Cs 16 Js 567/00 kam zu dem Ergebnis, dass das Tatbestandsmerkmal "als länger anhaltendes Leiden" erfüllt wurde, weil der Angler einen Karpfen Fotografierte und sich dieser dadurch ca. 5 min außerhalb des Wassers befand.

Wenn man diese Urteile vor Augen hat, muss man zumindest darauf hinweisen, dass die Praxis von Trophäenfotos problematisch ist. Man kann nämlich nicht so einfach hingehen und sagen der Tatbestand von § 17 TierSchG sei nicht erfüllt. Im übrigen geht es bei den Verurteilungen nie um die Begehungsvariante a) (Rohheit). Rohheit wird nicht einmal von den größten Angelkritikern eingewandt. 

Bei "länger anhaltend" oder "Leiden" handelt es sich um so genannte unbestimmte Rechtsbegriffe. Diese werden erst durch den Richter mit "Leben" gefüllt. Hierbei orientieren sich die Richter oft (aber eben nicht immer) an frühere Entscheidungen oder an Sachverständigengutachten. Nach allen vorhandenen Gutachten muss man davon ausgehen, dass das Merkmal „Leiden“ erfüllt ist. Hierfür reicht bereits das hervorrufen einer Stresssituation aus. Streiten muss man aber über das Merkmal „länger anhaltend“ denn hier schießen für mich die beiden genannten Urteile weit über das Ziel hinaus. Liest man sich die Kommentare zu dem Tatbestandsmerkmal „länger anhaltend durch“ trifft man nur auf weitere „weiche“ Definitionen, die nur bedingt weiterhelfen. Klare Eckpunkte, wie dieses Tatbestandsmerkmal zu verstehen ist fehlen. Nicht zuletzt aus diesem Grunde wurde das Gesetz von einigen Autoren auch als verfassungswidrig angesehen. Denn eine Strafnorm muss hinreichend bestimmt sein. Allerdings wurde die Norm bislang für ausreichend bestimmt erachtet. (BGH v. 18.2.1987 – 2 StR 159/86, NJW 1987, 1833; OLG Düsseldorf v. 25.10.1979 – 5 Ss 461/79 I, NJW 1980, 411) Allerdings sind dies alles keine Entscheidungen des Bundesverfassungsgerichts.

Meines Erachtens – und das geht jetzt an alle betroffenen Verbände – wäre es deren Aufgabe, vorbereitet mit entsprechenden Gutachten, einen solchen Rechtsstreit bis zum Bundesverfassungsgericht „zu prügeln“, um hier eine Entscheidung zugunsten der Angler herbeizuführen. Im schlimmsten Falle erachtet das Bundesverfassungsgericht § 17 TierSchG als verfassungskonform. Dann bleibt es beim Status quo. Verschlechtert wird die Position der Angler dadurch aber nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens – und das geht jetzt an alle betroffenen Verbände – wäre es deren Aufgabe, vorbereitet mit entsprechenden Gutachten, einen solchen Rechtsstreit bis zum Bundesverfassungsgericht „zu prügeln“, um hier eine Entscheidung zugunsten der Angler herbeizuführen. Im schlimmsten Falle erachtet das Bundesverfassungsgericht § 17 TierSchG als verfassungskonform. Dann bleibt es beim Status quo. Verschlechtert wird die Position der Angler dadurch aber nicht.


Bei dem, was ich bisher an Juristen kennen gelernt habe in den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei (aktuell Saarverband von wegen Angeln wäre Grundrecht: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4676482#post4676482), möchte ich persönlich da aber nicht der Angeklagte/Versuchskarnickel sein - in Knast komm ich bei deren Kompetenz dann eh und kann högschdens froh sein, dass die Todesstrafe (ausser in Hessen) abgeschafft ist in D..

Ansonsten hättest Du recht:
Mit kompetenten Verbänden und wenn die kompetente Anwälte hätten, wäre das genau der richtige Weg.

Da aber tump-dumpf abnickende Verbanditen ja immer meinen (wohl weil sie ich selber kennen), es könnte ja schlimmer kommen wenn man sich wehrt, ist das hier zwar sachlich richtig:


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Falle erachtet das Bundesverfassungsgericht § 17 TierSchG als verfassungskonform. Dann bleibt es beim Status quo. Verschlechtert wird die Position der Angler dadurch aber nicht.


,
bleibt aber bei Intellekt, Kompetenz, Rückgrat und Anstand der Verbanditen und i her Haupt- wie "Ehren"amtler natürlich ein reiner Wunschtraum..

PS:
Auch wenn ich Fischen keine Leidensfähigkeit zugestehe wie viele Wissenschaftler auch nicht, dazu:


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> AG Bad Oeynhausen Urt. v. 10. 4. 2001 – 5 Cs 16 Js 567/00 kam zu dem Ergebnis, dass das Tatbestandsmerkmal "als länger anhaltendes Leiden" erfüllt wurde, weil der Angler einen Karpfen Fotografierte und sich dieser dadurch ca. 5 min außerhalb des Wassers befand.



Wer 5 Minuten braucht für ein Foto, gehört nicht wegen Tierquälerei, sondern wegen fotografischer Unfähigkeit bestraft....

4min30 sollten dann aber ja TSG-konform sein, bei so niederen Wirbeltieren wie Fischen, denke ich mal ;-)


----------



## gründler (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens – und das geht jetzt an alle betroffenen Verbände – wäre es deren Aufgabe, vorbereitet mit entsprechenden Gutachten, einen solchen Rechtsstreit bis zum Bundesverfassungsgericht „zu prügeln“, um hier eine Entscheidung zugunsten der Angler herbeizuführen. Im schlimmsten Falle erachtet das Bundesverfassungsgericht § 17 TierSchG als verfassungskonform. Dann bleibt es beim Status quo. Verschlechtert wird die Position der Angler dadurch aber nicht.



Du bist nicht der erste der das Vorschlägt,aber immer wenn jemand sowas Aufgreift setzen sich manche schnellstens Ohropacks und Lärmschutz auf und wollen per Du nix davon wissen hören und sehen......warum? Das wissen sie wohl selbst nicht oder doch ganz genau......

#h


----------



## fishhawk (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*

Hallo,

es dürfte wohl unstrittig sein, dass nicht das eigentliche Fotografieren selbst ggf. den Tatbestand erfüllen könnte, sondern eben die jeweiligen Begleitumstände.

Also wie und wie lange der Fisch gehalten wird, ob im Wasser oder außerhalb, etc. etc. etc. .  Bestimmte "Szenen" sind da wahrscheinlich schon etwas anfälliger.

Es wird aber  immer eine Einzelfallentscheidung sein.



> Im schlimmsten Falle erachtet das Bundesverfassungsgericht § 17 TierSchG als verfassungskonform. Dann bleibt es beim Status quo. Verschlechtert wird die Position der Angler dadurch aber nicht.



Auf kurze Sicht vielleicht ja. Ich möchte aber nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, ob dann nicht ggf. entsprechende Vorschriften in Fischereigesetze oder Verordnungen aufgenommen werden.
In Bayern ist man da vor gar nichts sicher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*

Ja, in Bayern mit dem als Fischereiverband getarnten Tier- und Naturtschutzverband würd ich das lieber auch nicht durchfechten wollen - da landeste sonst mit Verbandsanwalt gleich aufm Richtblock..

Siehe, ist ja Thema hier, den unsäglichen Artikel.....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*

Bayern ist halt in vielerlei Hinsicht speziell.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*

Hallo miteinander



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Bayern ist halt in vielerlei Hinsicht speziell.



Kann man so sagen. Aber leider (oder vielleicht Gott sei Dank?) spielt der im Artikel angesprochene Fall in Hessen >>> Hessische Fischereirecht >>> Hessischer Verband.

Schlage vor wir warten noch die paar Tage bis der Artikel online für alle einsehbar ist und dann diskutieren wir. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Bayern ist halt in vielerlei Hinsicht speziell.


Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei allgemein auch..

Gibt zu wenig richtige Anglerverbände..

Solche Artikel in Verbanditenheften, wie der, ums den hier geht, kann man sicher weniger den Bayern als solchen, als den Verbanditen anlasten.

Ich kenne viele tolle Angler und Menschen aus Bayern und möchte eigentlich nicht, dass die mit Verbandlern in einen Topf geworfen und damit erniedrigt werden...


----------



## smithie (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Worauf der Autor des Artikels möglicherweise anspielt [...]


... sind m.E. weniger die Urteile, als die Meinung, die beim Autor und den für die Freigabe der Kolumne verantwortlichen Mitarbeiter vorherrscht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eigentor - anglerfeindliche Kolumne aus Bayern*



smithie schrieb:


> ... sind m.E. weniger die Urteile, als die Meinung, die beim Autor und den für die Freigabe der Kolumne verantwortlichen Mitarbeiter vorherrscht.


Die aber vermutlich auf diese Urteile zurückgeht.


----------

